# Feed & Updates APK



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone have the Samsung feeds & updates apk not the pink one please lol , I heard someone did a blue one or even prefered the orginal transparent one. Want to install it on the debloated ep1w

Thanks


----------

